# Canon PowerShot SX40 HS - India Launch



## vaibhavp82 (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi All,

Please let me know when is Canon launching the Canon PowerShot SX40 HS in India. 

I am looking buy the same at the earliest.

Vaibhav


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 28, 2011)

Call your local Canon office, they will have more information than we do. Canon will likely have them on the shelves worldwide by the end of the year.


----------



## vaibhavp82 (Sep 28, 2011)

I did call up Canon's local office here in India , even they were not sure abt the India lanuch. Moreover, they were not sure who in Canon can let me know the launch date.

Just in case if you get to know then please do let me know the launch date of SX 40 HS in India


----------



## photocool (Oct 2, 2011)

vaibhavp82 said:


> I did call up Canon's local office here in India , even they were not sure abt the India lanuch. Moreover, they were not sure who in Canon can let me know the launch date.
> 
> Just in case if you get to know then please do let me know the launch date of SX 40 HS in India



I think Canon dare not to release SX 40 HS in India, because they can not compete Nikon coolpix P500 with this product. The price difference is very high. :-\


----------

